# Salt Bin Construction - Help



## HelpWanted (Aug 20, 2009)

I need to find contactor or kits to build a bin to hold 60 ton of bulk salt. Does anyone know of any companies in the Ohio area that can help me?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

When you say "bin" does it need to be completely enclosed? I bought a bunch of 6' x 2' x 3' concrete blocks and made a 3 sided area where I dump my salt. My bin is 24' X 18' and I have no problem storing 75 tons of salt at a time. I use big tarps to cover ( a PIA for the guys who have to uncover the pile) wesport

Bossman


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

go to harvestore.com if you really want to store it in a cadillac


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Use mafia blocks and put a Coverall top on it, JMO.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm just south of you helpwanted. Spurlino concrete on Oxford State rd by AK steel in Middletown sells those concrete blocks like bossman is talking about. I think I saw an ad that they sell them for $35 each ,but not positive on that. I think a neat setup would be those blocks and then top it with those $795 aluminum carports you see everywhere.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Smitty58;815709 said:


> I'm just south of you helpwanted. Spurlino concrete on Oxford State rd by AK steel in Middletown sells those concrete blocks like bossman is talking about. I think I saw an ad that they sell them for $35 each ,but not positive on that. I think a neat setup would be those blocks and then top it with those $795 aluminum carports you see everywhere.


Thats what Mike S on this site did


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

im building mine...when im done i will post pics...


----------



## HelpWanted (Aug 20, 2009)

*Salt Bin*

Thanks for the responses. My issues is that I have to go through the city as I run a healthcare facilities grounds department. I have considered the blocks, but also need to insure the longevity of the structure and cost comparisons. Has any one had a "coverall" building constructed? How expensive was the structure to build the 70 ton capacity? That is what I am looking for in tonage.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

HelpWanted;815615 said:


> I need to find contactor or kits to build a bin to hold 60 ton of bulk salt. Does anyone know of any companies in the Ohio area that can help me?


It's an easy do-it-yourself project, no real need to pay someone to build it. Ne1s' plan will work.

Consider the future and build a larger one.


----------



## HelpWanted (Aug 20, 2009)

*Salt Bin*

Any pics of any bins would be great.... What is the reccomendation of base floor? Asphalt or concrete.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I will try to get some pics today as my salt is being delivered this afternoon. I use tarps because it is the easiest for us. I don't have to worry about the top being in the way when the trucks come to deliver more salt, and I am using a rather large backhoe to load with and the top would have to be close to 15' tall. As far as a floor goes (don't laugh) I have a gravel floor. The parking lot has a great base under it and its been compacted so many times over the years that we have had no problems. I do lay down a couple inches of sand under my salt to kind of help. 

I plan on using concrete next spring (so it has time to cure) When you order your blocks, ask for older ones. That way you are sure the concrete has had time to cure. We got some last year that were "fresh" and they have started to flake pretty bad. 

If I can help you out any let me know. I am origionally from Bellbrook BTW.

Bossman


----------

